# Ccemtp



## rmena (May 28, 2014)

I need help from someone that is a currently certified critical care medic. I have some questions as I am seriously considering enrolling and becoming a CC medic. First, is it almost impossible to get a job as a CC medic? Second, what is the REAL starting salary for a CC medic? Thanks for your help


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 28, 2014)

The 2 most popular (and often synonymous ways) of obtaining critical care provider training and certification in the USA are listed below. (please note these are not the only ways, just the most used)
CCEMT-P is a copyrighted training program and education certificate by the University of Maryland Baltimore County (and its authorized affiliates). However, CCEMT-P is not the only critical care option for obtaining your cc credentials or training, but it is the most popular for training. It also results in a CCEMT-P "licence" through the UMBC which you must maintain with CME's ect.
The BCCTPC (he Board for Critical Care Transport Certification) does not offer training, but does offer test, like the NREMT but for CC. BCCTPC offers FP-C(Flight Paramedic Certification) and CCP-C(Critical Care Paramedic Certification)

Its becoming more popular and preferred(in my opinion) for people to obtain both UMBC's and BCCTPC's certifications. A popular combo is CCEMT-P and FP-C

With all this being said, Critical Care Transport in the USA is a vastly unregulated and wild aspect of pre-hospital care. You and I could open our own critical care education certificate program tomorrow and call it EMTLIFE-CCEMT or something. But the 2 places I mentioned above are the most popular ways of obtaining this status.


----------



## rmena (May 28, 2014)

So, with that all being said what do most cc agencies look for when hiring?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 28, 2014)

I don't work CC, I work 911 and international contracting. I was just required by my previous employer to obtain cc credentialing, which is why I have it and know about that aspect.

I'll let some one else reply to your other questions who can better answers them. Just for clarification are you talking ground CCT or HEMS?


----------



## rmena (May 28, 2014)

either one although it would be pretty fun to work in the air


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2014)

Most places require 2-3 years as a primary 911 provider to run flight, if not more, like 5 years. I took my CC class through Creighton University, with their distance learning program, then tested for my FP-C. I also am being put through a newer CCEMTP program by my company (with me and the other two newbies, all paramedics will be CCEMTP certified afterwards)


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2014)

They don't take the experience requirements lightly either. I'm at 2 years and wasn't allowed to even test for our HEMS division.


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2014)

Robb said:


> They don't take the experience requirements lightly either. I'm at 2 years and wasn't allowed to even test for our HEMS division.



Yup. Our local flight will look at your years of experience first, then immediately trash your app if you have anything less than 5 years.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 28, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> The 2 most popular (and often synonymous ways) of obtaining critical care provider training and certification in the USA are listed below. (please note these are not the only ways, just the most used)
> CCEMT-P is a copyrighted training program and education certificate by the University of Maryland Baltimore County (and its authorized affiliates). However, CCEMT-P is not the only critical care option for obtaining your cc credentials or training, but it is the most popular for training. *It also results in a CCEMT-P "licence" through the UMBC which you must maintain with CME's ect.*



It's actually not a license; it doesn't grant any legal authority to practice. It is just a certification from a non-governmental agency, not unlike a CPR or ACLS card.


----------



## medicdan (May 28, 2014)

rmena said:


> So, with that all being said what do most cc agencies look for when hiring?



Here is an outsiders view: 

HEMS and CCT services also often look for instructor certs and experience (consider getting the "alphabet soup", ACLS,PALS, PHTLS, ITLS, NRP, all the ICS', etc.) Many also want to see some hospital experience (meaningful ED tech, or something within anesthesia or ICUs). I think a bachelors degree is becoming a requirement, as well as some experience with EMS QA, education or the like. 

I'm addition to CCEMTP and FPC or CCP, look out for FCCS or PFCCS classes, education on resp tech/ventilator physiology. 

Having some or more of the above under your belt should move you in the direction of CCT services.


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 29, 2014)

My experience was do what you need to to do get on a good ground based CCT truck and keep up with your education and 911 time in the mean time. Work hard and be reliable. Eventually if the spots are open you move to flight. 

That's how I did it.

Be prepared to hit the ground running. Many interviews contain written and practical tests. Mine was with a team of Nurses, Medics and Docs and a test that mirrored the FP-C exam.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 29, 2014)

Halothane said:


> It's actually not a license; it doesn't grant any legal authority to practice. It is just a certification from a non-governmental agency, not unlike a CPR or ACLS card.



Ya I put quotes around the licence part because it is only a 2 week, 100+ hour course, which does not grant any legal authority to practice. UMBC however, refers to it as both a licence and a certification at times, such as here http://ehs.umbc.edu/ce/CCEMT-P/Licensure.Verification.pdf
and at other times within there main site http://ehs.umbc.edu/CE/CCEMT-P/

In reality, it is an intense 2 week course, and also an expensive copyrighted logo and abbreviation. It was a fine course and I am glad I attended, but its real purpose is to introduce paramedics and nurses to concepts of critical care transport. You also get a pretty cool looking "Critical Care Paramedic" patch at the end of the course (for all you whacker collectors out there), and spend some great hands on time with residents from Johns Hopkins in the cadaver lab.


----------



## pcbguy (May 29, 2014)

Some states actually have a Critical Care level of licensure. Off the top of my head I think Tennessee has one and Alaska calls their Mobile Intensive Care Paramedic. 

Also check out he University of Florida's new program (fairly new). Have talked to this guy a couple of times and it sounds pretty good. The schedule isn't great though. They do 16 days spread out over a month so you'd have to be a local or stay there for a month. Not practical for most. 

http://classes.bcn.ufl.edu/dcp2_ccp/


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2014)

I'm so confused...whys it in the Rinkers School of construction management? Lol


----------



## Pavehawk (May 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> I'm so confused...whys it in the Rinkers School of construction management? Lol



Rinker does a bunch of the certificate programs for UF and already had emergency management stuff so that's where they stuck it. IT's still a UF course taught by UF faculty.


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 3, 2014)

UFL has just started doing their Critical Care Paramedic program as distance education also. You still have to go to Gainesville for a few days to do a 12-Lead class, cadaver lab and clinical rotations in the ICU (Shands). After you finish this you will take the final there. Everything else is online and at your own pace. 

They are only taking 10 at a time for the distance program. Anyone interested should email the address on the website.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2014)

Depending how much it is I might do it. I'm ok with another excuse to go to Florida


----------

